# So you know what I did?



## sick. (Jul 18, 2012)

If anyone read my earlier post, here's an update.
H had an account I found and there were several emails sent to his ex gf, and he denied it was him and said it was a shared account so the other person sent them. Well a few weeks ago i changed the password. Since then no one else has accessed the account but me.. I'm sure whoever was part of this account would have made an effort to get back in... right? ...so today I changed the password back and I'm hoping he asks me about itsoon so I can pretend to be a deer in headlights and say, 'that's strange, it must've been the other guy'...


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

sick. said:


> If anyone read my earlier post, here's an update.
> H had an account I found and there were several emails sent to his ex gf, and he denied it was him and said it was a shared account so the other person sent them. Well a few weeks ago i changed the password. Since then no one else has accessed the account but me.. I'm sure whoever was part of this account would have made an effort to get back in... right? ...so today I changed the password back and I'm hoping he asks me about itsoon so I can pretend to be a deer in headlights and say, 'that's strange, it must've been the other guy'...


They will likely text each other and move email addresses.


----------



## sick. (Jul 18, 2012)

I know. I am so god damn pissed off that I'm a stay at home mom, and have absolutely no money for a key logger or spy software. I'll be out of college next year.. 
so many lies I've found since having this baby. I am so pissed at myself for being so stupid.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Why will he ask you about it? To get caught?
You have already revealed your source and your surveillance method.
They will take it further underground where your surveillance cannot reach. Are you okay with that?


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

You are not stupid. You trusted your H and it is hard to believe that someone you let sooooooo close is capable of being the opposite of everything we expected them to be. At this point I would suggest the 180 and start preparing yourself to move on. You are the one who has to take this man back. He should be nearly groveling and doing everything to prove that he has changed. 
It is good that you are reacting with anger and not depression. Try your best to stay calm. Look up the 180 some one on this site will link to it. 
Hell you'd come out pretty good in a D settlement with you kid being so young. Plus you get to get this liar out of your life.
I like to see R and I realize that it is simply not always possible. Sometimes the WS just can't let go of the fog and chooses to live that lifestyle. It is time to ask yourself; If this is still the man you want to spend your whole life with? (not talking about the sweet guy that you married. He is gone, and until he wakes up and realizes what is going on, won't be coming back) 
The answer to that question is important but either way it is time to prepare for the worst.


----------



## beenbetrayed (Oct 11, 2011)

The keylogger I installed was free. I don't remember where I found it but I think I just googled "free keylogger". It did the job.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

beenbetrayed said:


> The keylogger I installed was free. I don't remember where I found it but I think I just googled "free keylogger". It did the job.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Duh...lol...why didn't I think of that???...okay, thanks!


----------



## sick. (Jul 18, 2012)

I am very depressed.... but so very pissed off. I try not to think about it because it makes me either want to cry, or smash his phone. I feel stuck. 
I was thinking and there were other red flags- he used to hesitate to let me play games on his phone, and when we first got married he'dsometimes go over the data plan.... and then he'd say _I don't use my phone that much" even though he was always on it. 
Right now I'm just angry. Like angryandused said, I don't think he'd mention it either, but you never know!


----------



## sick. (Jul 18, 2012)

beenbetrayed said:


> The keylogger I installed was free. I don't remember where I found it but I think I just googled "free keylogger". It did the job.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I tried one, but once I did i t wouldn't open or work at all.. so I had to delete it.
I need it on his phone.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

sick. said:


> If anyone read my earlier post, here's an update.
> H had an account I found and there were several emails sent to his ex gf, and he denied it was him and said it was a shared account so the other person sent them. Well a few weeks ago i changed the password. Since then no one else has accessed the account but me.. I'm sure whoever was part of this account would have made an effort to get back in... right? ...so today I changed the password back and I'm hoping he asks me about itsoon so I can pretend to be a deer in headlights and say, 'that's strange, it must've been the other guy'...


That has to be one of the worst attempts at an excuse I've ever heard.


----------



## sick. (Jul 18, 2012)

Gabriel said:


> That has to be one of the worst attempts at an excuse I've ever heard.


Yeah, I know... he admitted to sending all the other emails on the same day within the same hour... Idiot,!!!
And the guy he said that shares the account is engaged and expecting a baby... 
His body language lately drives me crazy . I was cheated on in a stupid highschool relationship, thru out the whole relationship. But y h's posture and this look in his eyes resembles so much. It bothers me...


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

It's amazing the lies that cheaters come up with. I have never, in my whole life, heard of sharing an account like that unless you're married. He must think very little of your intelligence to come up with such a shoddy excuse.

Yep, that phone bill thing is a big red flag.

Do you have access to the online account for the phone? Not the paper bill. Online has way more detail, not texts themselves but sometimes day / time / locale / # dialed for this month.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

sick. said:


> Yeah, I know... he admitted to sending all the other emails on the same day within the same hour... Idiot,!!!
> And the guy he said that shares the account is engaged and expecting a baby...
> His body language lately drives me crazy . I was cheated on in a stupid highschool relationship, thru out the whole relationship. But y h's posture and this look in his eyes resembles so much. It bothers me...


Why would someone share an email id, when it is free?


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Careful about those free keyloggers. Some are malicious. Will phone home with certain data, like passwords and other stuff.


----------



## sick. (Jul 18, 2012)

While I'm thinking about it, I keep remembering when wed get into stupid fights waaaaay back in the beginning of our relationship, he would text. This girl right in front of me, and tell her he was single.... WTF.


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

Yep, sounds like his favorite stress reliever is betraying you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Your probably chasing a ghost. Unless your husband is exceedingly stupid, he knows he got away with a lie and that account has been comprimised. It's likely been abandoned for another one, if he has any activity on the orignal it could be simple misdirection. burner phones, new email addresses and entirely new accounts can be secured in a snap of a finger.


----------



## sick. (Jul 18, 2012)

I mean, besides divorce what else is left?
I'm just waiting for the next slip up.. and it feels like there's nothing else to do about it.


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

Filing for D is a technique for waking people up, sometimes it will get a man like your H to enter IC. If he was willing to do that, you could also get into MC together. Threats of D don't work, they aren't extreme enough to effectuate a desire for change.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

